# Help Removing an iron door!



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a conversation about it: http://www.doityourself.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-208293.html . Options are: special tool, drill them out, cut slots for driver, etc.... Personally, I've always just taken an angle grinder to the heads.


----------



## JMar0408 (Jun 21, 2011)

aha! unbelievable did not think there could be a tool to remove those one-way screws.

THANKS! can't wait to get to Home Depot. Now I just hope the paint over them won't be an issue. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep, those are security screws, to prevent removing them. Those probably are also security hinges, that will not allow the pins to be removed. What he said, cut screwdriver slots in the screws with a hacksaw or similar, or grind off the heads.

Don't toss that door, it looks like it may be worth something.


----------



## JMar0408 (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup: hehe i won't toss it. I'll store it in our shed. It's just in the way right now. We've had it tied open for 4 years straight (ever since we got our dog). It is a beautiful door, just not practical for the time being.

I got the bit for my drill last night. About to put it to work now!


----------



## JMar0408 (Jun 21, 2011)

ok got the screws to come out about 1/4" . But at least now I know they move thanks to you guys! I'm going to try to cut some slots into them to finish removing them since they won't budge when i take pliers to them. I'm a bit of a weakling, what can i say?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

once they are 1/4"out, vise grips will remove them easily


----------



## JMar0408 (Jun 21, 2011)

oh nice! thanks..... i went back to painting the den... got tired of trying. i actually have two vise grips so let me go give that a try after i take a break.


----------



## JMar0408 (Jun 21, 2011)

SUCCESS!!! well one hinge lol

















JMar: 1 Iron Door: 0

Thanks for all the great suggestions. This forum is awesome. I actually learned a thing or two! =)


----------

